# apalancarse



## blasita

Buenas tardes:

Me gustaría saber cuál sería la mejor traducción de este verbo. Para definiciones, ejemplos y usos se puede consultar este otro hilo: apalancarse. 

Diccionario de la casa:



*apalancarse* _v prnl__coloquial (clavarse en un sitio)_settle in _vi phrasal_Llegó a casa, se apalancó en el sofá y no colaboró con la cena.


Collins: 





> *apalancarse *VPR*1*(=_apoltronarse_) to settle down
> *se apalanca en el sofá y no se mueve en toda la tarde* he settles down on the sofa and doesn't budge all afternoon


¿Se podría usar entonces tanto _settle in_ como _settle down_? No me queda del todo claro.

Otro ejemplo (que había dado en ese otro hilo): _Me había dicho que venía solo para unos días, pero se me apalancó en casa y no hubo manera de sacarlo de allí. _¿Qué expresiones o verbos se podrían usar en este caso?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## SydLexia

"he takes up residence on the sofa"  ??

For the second one you could say "he's (really) dug himself in, and there's no way to shift him".

syd


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Syd.

No sé si _takes up residence on a place_ refleja exactamente el sentido del original. Se refiere a que se acomoda en un sitio y a que no quiere salir de él. Es muy coloquial.

¿Y sobre _settle in_ y _settle down_? ¿Hay otras expresiones que se puedan usar, por favor?


----------



## Bevj

Yo solo diría 'settle in' en el caso de mudarse a un nuevo hogar/casa/piso/trabajo etc.  Cuando alguién cambia de piso puedes preguntar 'Have you settled in yet?' - ¿Ya estás a gusto en el nuevo hogar?  Para mi es más 'acomodarse' que 'apalancarse'.

Tampoco me convence 'settle down', sería 'ponerse cómodo' pero no da el sentido de 'No quiero moverme' 

Una posibilidad sería 'He made himself at home'.


----------



## Masood

*Se apalancó en el sofá*...possibly "_He melted into the sofa_..."
For the second one, possibly: "..._but he overstayed his welcome_..."

Just food for thought.


----------



## blasita

Sí, Bev, por eso me ha sorprendido un poco encontrar _settle in_ y _settle down_ como traducciones. ¿Podrá ser que se usa así en este contexto en el inglés americano?

Muchas gracias, Bev y Masood. Un cordial saludo a ambos.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Hello all

I think I've heard the term, 'He planted himself in the sofa, and wouldn't budge all afternoon.'   As for the latter, I think I agree with Masood, 'overstayed his welcome' or 'wearing out his welcome'.     Just some suggestions.   

Hope they're helpful
Suerte y saludos


----------



## Translostlation

"He collapsed onto the sofa" is what I've heard said - and done myself!


----------



## inib

Hi, Blasita.
For your first example I thought of "He hogged the sofa", but warning, it does rather imply that he took possession of it, so not only did he stay a long time but he didn't leave room for anyone else!
For the second one, I'm more familiar with "to *out*stay one's welcome", than "overstay", but I agree that they are good options.


----------



## blasita

Thanks a lot, Whiterabbitg, Translostlation and Inib.

Todavía no me queda claro por qué _settle in_ aparece como traducción en el diccionario y si es que se usa así en alguna otra variedad del inglés, pero bueno.

Sí, Inib, yo también creo que vuestras sugerencias —la de Masood y la tuya— serían posibles. _Outstay_, con el énfasis puesto en que otros quieren que te vayas de allí y _overstay_ con el de quedarse más tiempo de lo debido.

Un saludo.


----------



## kayokid

Hello.

Well, I get the impression this is 'to plop down on'.

He plopped down on the sofa and didn't move.
(He let himself fall/he dropped himself/he collapsed, etc. [as if exhausted, lazily, etc. whether that is the case or not], with the intention of not moving a muscle to do anything -- possibly also, as if he expected to be waited on, etc.)

I don't know if this is the inference...


----------



## blasita

Hola, Kayokid:

Muchas gracias por tu aporte.

Voy a responder en español porque creo que estará más claro. El significado es el de acomodarse en un sitio, pero a la vez, normalmente, indica que la persona que se apalanca en ese lugar no quiere o no le apetece moverse de allí por las razones que sea: se siente a gustito, quiere fastidiar, etc. El matiz añadido es el de que su acción puede molestar de alguna manera a los demás.

Puedo dar más ejemplos si es necesario.

Un saludo.


----------



## fenixpollo

blasita said:


> Sí, Bev, por eso me ha sorprendido un poco encontrar _settle in_ y _settle down_ como traducciones. ¿Podrá ser que se usa así en este contexto en el inglés americano?


No dan el matiz que quieres dar en este contexto, y por lo tanto los norteamericanos en el hilo te han dado otras opciones. En mi opinión, "settle down" no aplica al contexto y no es sinónimo de "settle in".


----------



## whiterabbitg

Hi again blasita, 

It just occured to me that another good choice here would be; '*ensconsed*'.   Just another suggestion.

Cheers
wr

found this in Oxford online;

Establish or settle (someone) in a comfortable, safe, or secret place: _Agnes *ensconced herself* in their bedroom_ _spectators who were once comfortably ensconced in the old stadium’s box seats_

wr


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Fénix. ¿En qué contexto podrían tener ese matiz entonces? Lo siento, pero es que no lo entiendo.

Dicho de otro modo, "apalancarse" puede interpretarse como que habría que usar una palanca para echar a esa persona de donde esté. Todo de manera figurada, claro.

Gracias por esa otra sugerencia, Whiterabbitg.


----------



## fenixpollo

blasita said:


> Gracias, Fénix. ¿En qué contexto podrían tener ese matiz entonces? Lo siento, pero es que no lo entiendo.


"Settle down" significa "calmarse". Tiene otro matiz que "settle in".

_The students were very loud and the teacher told them to settle down._

"Settle in" tiene el matiz que han explicado arriba. Se puede agregar "down", sin cambiar el matiz.

_He settled down into the big recliner, getting comfortable to watch a movie._


----------



## blasita

Gracias de nuevo. Veo que no me he debido de explicar bien. Me refería a que en qué contexto en el que se use "apalancarse" se podría emplear como traducción _settle in_, porque para mí no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Masood

If somebody "se apalancó en el sofá", does this imply that s/he is stopping other people from sitting on the sofa (or, at least, making another person feel unwelcome)?


----------



## Bevj

To me, it implies that he makes himself comfortable, stretches out maybe, has no intention of moving and is settled down for the duration.
It doesn't necessarily exclude other people from sitting down on the same sofa but there may not be much room left!
'Settled in' does not work for me here but maybe it's an AE difference (I think this is what blasita is asking).


----------



## blasita

Hi Masood. No, I'm afraid it doesn't imply that. It's saying that the person shouldn't be there and should get up/stand up from the sofa. Bev has explained it well.

Thank you, Bev! That's exactly what I've been trying to find out.

Cheers.


----------



## Rubns

¿Qué opináis del verbo "loll"?

Saludos.


----------



## Masood

blasita said:


> Hi Masood. No, I'm afraid it doesn't imply that. It's saying that the person shouldn't be there and should get up/stand up from the sofa. Bev has explained it better.
> 
> Thank you, Bev! That's exactly what I'm trying to ask.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks, blasita and Bevj, for the clarification.


----------



## Antonella V

Hola



Rubns said:


> ¿Qué opináis del verbo "loll"?
> 
> Saludos.




Coincido. Para mí ‘apalancarse’ (acomodarse en un sitio sin querer moverse de él/acomodarse en un sitio y permanecer inactivo en él) en español tiene un sentido muy distinto a ‘seatle in’ (sentirse a gusto o cómodo). En mi opinión, ‘apalancarse’ es ‘apoltronarse’ (loll).

Saludos,

A


----------



## Masood

Rubns said:


> ¿Qué opináis del verbo "loll"?
> 
> Saludos.


It's not a verb I use very often. Normally it's used as "loll around" which has a different meaning, one of being generally lazy.


----------



## Masood

"_He plonked himself on the sofa_", maybe [?]...although that's more to do with the manner in which he sat down.


----------



## whiterabbitg

And another;  

noun 1_ [mass noun]_ The state of having, owning, or controlling something: _she had *taken possession of* the sofa


_From Oxford online
wr


----------



## blasita

Gracias a vosotros también, Rubns y Antonella. Y a Masood y Whiterabbitg de nuevo.

Voy a resumirlo todo un poco porque me parece necesario.

Creo que el tema puede estar en la interpretación exacta que se dé a este verbo y el contexto. Es decir, yo uso "apalancarse" con el matiz que señala el DRAE: 





> *4.*prnl. coloq. Acomodarse en un sitio *sin querer moverse de él*.


 Y es así como se usa normalmente en mi barrio.

Luego es como "apoltronarse", pero está presente el no querer moverse (de un sofá, trabajo, silla, casa, etc.) y puede ocasionar algún tipo de molestia a los demás. En este ejemplo se ve bastante bien: _Me había dicho que venía solo para unos días, pero se me apalancó en casa y no hubo manera de sacarlo de allí._ (Yo no quería que se quedara tanto). Otros ejemplos:

_Estos chicos de hoy en día se te apalancan en casa hasta los cuarenta o más _(y no hay manera de que se vayan a formar su propio hogar).

_Cuando mis sobrinos vienen a casa, se apalancan delante de la tele todo el santo día y no nos dejan ver ni el telediario_. (Queremos que se muevan de allí y que suelten el mando para poder ver nosotros también otros programas).

_Sí, es encantador _[mi vecino, que me acaba de traer un paquete que había recogido por mí porque yo no estaba en casa]. _Lo único es que, __aunque me vea atareada,__ siempre que viene a traerme algo se me apalanca en casa durante horas_.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros aportes. Pienso que las traducciones que habéis dado son muy buenas. Seguramente habrá que añadir en muchos casos ese matiz aparte y no hay un único verbo en inglés que se pueda emplear como "apalancarse" en todos los contextos.


----------



## FromPA

Bevj said:


> To me, it implies that he makes himself comfortable, stretches out maybe, has no intention of moving and is settled down for the duration.
> It doesn't necessarily exclude other people from sitting down on the same sofa but there may not be much room left!
> 'Settled in' does not work for me here but maybe it's an AE difference (I think this is what blasita is asking).



With respect to AE vs BE, I would use "settled in" for the meaning that Blasita and Bevj have described, and I would use "settle down" in all other contexts.  "Settle in" has a more specific meaning (to make oneself comfortable in a location), while "settle down" is more general. 

The eagle settled down on his nest (he landed on his nest)
The eagle settled into his nest (he made himself comfortable in his nest; he positioned himself comfortably in his nest)

He settled down on the sofa  (he sat down on the sofa to rest)
He settled in on the sofa (he arranged himself in a comfortable position on the sofa; he made himself comfortable for an extended stay)


----------



## blasita

FromPA said:


> With respect to AE vs BE, I would use "settled in" for the meaning that Blasita and Bevj have described, and I would use "settle down" in all other contexts.


Great. Thank you, FromPA. That's what I wanted to know. So, _settle in_ is a suitable translation for AmE.


----------



## Klystron29

In Br. Eng.  it is common to use, in this context,    He commandeered the sofa and didn't move all afternoon.


----------



## Masood

Maybe also "To lay claim (to sth)". E.g. He laid claim to the sofa (i.e. He called it his own).

Interesting question, anyway, blasita.


----------



## blasita

Thanks to you too, Klystron. 





Masood said:


> Maybe also "To lay claim (to sth)". E.g. He laid claim to the sofa (i.e. He called it his own).
> 
> Interesting question, anyway, blasita.


Cheers, Masood.


----------

